# Chocolate Starfish and The Hotdog Flavored Water - The Thread



## Pine (Mar 5, 2011)

title related.

There are many genres of music, each divided into hundreds of bands, which have at least one album. Everybody knows that the music on the album is what really matters, but what about what's on the outside of the album?

Out of sheer boredom, I'd like to share [what I think] are some of the worst album covers ever conceived on this planet. Feel free to add whichever album cover you find "unique"

example:


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 5, 2011)

*laughs* Aptly named thread.  That is the WORST title for an album, hands down.

Here's a few of mine:

























I found them here.  Believe me, there are MUCH worse there then what I posted *L* http://www.coverbrowser.com/covers/worst-album-covers


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 5, 2011)

And no, I don't have any brain bleach for you.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 5, 2011)

[yt]8ICeSlIcZTk[/yt]

wat


----------



## Takun (Mar 5, 2011)

Waiting on Ken.  I am too lazy to post.


----------



## Pine (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Volkodav (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 5, 2011)

Howard Cossell could even make tooth decay sound dramatic.  

Was there anything he couldn't announce?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 6, 2011)

I had ideas... but they won't even compare to the weird shit already posted.


----------



## Cam (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome album, but I always hated the cover


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 6, 2011)

Renard V - Lapfox






One of the messier and bloodier miscarriages of late.


----------



## Larry (Mar 6, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> And no, I don't have any brain bleach for you.



Wtf!?! 
These scared the shit out of me when I was around 7. I feared going into Tower Records because I didn't want to see these...












The back cover of St. Anger scared me more than the front.

It's kinda funny now that I like This Is The New Shit.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty much anything by Primus.  Example:






But they're pretty fucking weird anyway.


----------



## Hir (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 7, 2011)

That "Sour Cream and Other Delights" album is awesome, since it's a takeoff of "Whipped Cream and Other Delights" (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass owns)





The actual content of this album is worse than the cover.





I also have a permaboner for Devastatin Dave.  This copy mangles the upper left corner, "Hear our message, say no to drugs!"  The eponymous song is literally "SAY NO! NO! SAY NO!... NO! SAY NO TO DRUGS!(X2) NO TO DRUGS!(X2)"  fuck you nancy reagan this is all your fault

EDIT: oh yeah sorry to end the thread early but


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Wtf!?!
> These scared the shit out of me when I was around 7. I feared going into Tower Records because I didn't want to see these...
> The back cover of St. Anger scared me more than the front.


Are you sure it was just the back cover that scared you, or the entire album?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> EDIT: oh yeah sorry to end the thread early but


 Fuck, that's amazing.


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Conker (Mar 12, 2011)

The behind the CD of the first Disturbed CD always freaked me the fuck out. The album cover did as well.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 12, 2011)

Aden said:


>


 
when i saw this album cover
i came and started farting


----------

